
Facebook retargeting - francesaggarwal
My husband was looking at an Airbnb on his phone (we were thinking of possibly staying in that area but hadn&#x27;t booked anything yet . He had their website open. He read out their details to me. We discussed it. I was looking at my Facebook feed at the time and an ad for that particular Airbnb rental appeared immediately on my Facebook page. Very unnerving!I have never looked them up or viewed their website! How did this happen? Very creepy!
======
tomhoward
Here's a solid debunking of that theory:

[https://www.wired.com/story/facebooks-listening-
smartphone-m...](https://www.wired.com/story/facebooks-listening-smartphone-
microphone/)

It's more likely that you are being targeted with "lookalike audience"
advertising like this:

[http://www.geofli.com/blog/target-your-users-
strategically-w...](http://www.geofli.com/blog/target-your-users-
strategically-with-ip-address-in-facebook-ad-manager/)

